

Do States Need Separate Schools for the Deaf? - Jun8
http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2011/07/31/do-states-need-schools-for-the-deaf

======
Jun8
Interesting debate. Many, I believe, in the deaf community would view this
discussion to be similar to the debate about Mexican children having education
in Spanish in CA, or perhaps the Ebonics debate that was the rage some years
ago.

Should the deaf live in a city designed for and by themselves(see
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laurent,_South_Dakota>)? Should cochlear
implants be planted in deaf children
([http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/1998/06/02/sunday/main10794.s...](http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/1998/06/02/sunday/main10794.shtml))?

